# Pumice OK?



## Philiko (May 16, 2012)

Hi,
Philiko has been exploeing my room, where I have a small collection of rocks, including a couple of pumice stones! She has taken a liking to the pumice stones, as she has discovered that she can nibble at them and make them crumble!:blush: I've seen a couple of posts here about pumice perches... but I just want to make sure - is Pumice OK for cockatiels? Please note that I don't know if she is ingesting the pumice, but she is definately getting some in her mouth. She has pretty much ignored her cuttlebone, so I was wondering if the pumice woud be good for her to wear down her beak on, since she is interested in it? Ta.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I think if the stones are thoroughly cleaned and she is not eating it then it should be okay, but I wouldn't put one in the cage. I would only allow her to have it during supervised time to make sure she's not eating any. I would worry about crop or gi impaction if she ingested any.


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

I've been wondering about this too. I just got Smokey a perch for his cage which is pumice and it seems to be his new favourite place to sleep. I've noticed him chewing and nibbling at it but i can see the bits falling on the floor of his cage so he's not actually eating it.

Are these perches ok?


----------

